#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  What are the common mistakes people do while picking stocks?

## Bhavya

Everyone wants to invest their money in a profitable way. Some people are very eager to invest in stocks. While picking stocks we have to be the more careful one single mistake can lead to the heavy loss. 

This Article described some of the common mistakes people make while picking their Stocks.

----------

